# Reliance unlimited 3G deducting money



## bubusam13 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi, I thaught I should share this with you all about Reliance 3G service. Reliance 3G in my area is really fast. I used Rs 98 300 MB on my mobile. Looking at its I disconnected my good old BSNL EVDO unlimited and I applied for Reliance 5GB unlimited Rs 800. From my BSNL usage data I know that I use about 2 GB a month. So 5Gb is more than enough.

So I was enjoying 3G for about 2 weeks until today a shoching incident happened. There is not record of me activating unlimited 3G and they started deducting money. Its prepaid number, so I came to know. But what about postpaid customers? How would they know if the same thing happen to them? And how can something go off record ? I sent a email to Customer Service I m attaching here. Lets see what happens now.




> Hi,
> 
> I recharged with Rs 800 to avail 5GB unlimited 3G on 7th August 2012. My recharge was successful. PFA a screen shot of the confirmation SMS from 52811 saying my recharge for MBBP800_3G is successful.
> 
> ...



Mods if you find  this post in wrong sect, pls move it then.


----------



## KDroid (Aug 21, 2012)

That's sad. I hope you get your money back. Sometime back, Idea ate up my dad's prepaid balance of over 500 rupees stating that he had crossed the daily limit of 70 MB. Crossing 70 MB of data limit on a 2G connection on an Android phone whose battery doesn't even last 4 hours on heavy 2G usage by my dad was next to impossible. And even after crossing the limit, using 2G internet worth more than Rs. 500 !! I wrote a lot of e-mails to them. But, sadly I could not do anything. Dad ported to Airtel.


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 22, 2012)

At TV is see lots of ads about consumer forum. Does som1 know where is consumer forum and how to approach them ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 22, 2012)

my parents had so  many horrible experiences with Reliance that both moved to Aircel. Atleast they donot charge more for things you donot use and donot activate VAS services like sports updates etc


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 22, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> At TV is see lots of ads about consumer forum. Does som1 know where is consumer forum and how to approach them ?


lol, what consumer forum? Read this post. I have shared my experience with Airtel and the National Consumer Helpline. You could try to lodge a complaint on http://www.nationalconsumerhelpline.in, but I don't think they will do anything.


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 22, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> lol, what consumer forum? Read this post. I have shared my experience with Airtel and the National Consumer Helpline. You could try to lodge a complaint on http://www.nationalconsumerhelpline.in, but I don't think they will do anything.



Ohh my my,,, And I thought there is somebody for us 

Aircel network is bad at few places. Idea is hopeless, no network at all, Airtel is costly, donno what to do


----------



## KDroid (Aug 22, 2012)

There is a consumer forum in every district. Use the internet to locate the one in your city. Search on Google Maps.


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 22, 2012)

^ but that too has a procedure. you need to inform the accused in writing through registered post and let the person/entity reply within 30 days. In case you haven't got a reply or the person/entity was unable/unwilling to resolve the issue, then you may approach the consumer forum.


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 22, 2012)

I am currently using airtel 3G  900 plan 6 gb data usage any plan which is cheaper compared to this plan. With same data usage.


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 22, 2012)

I don't think so.

AFAIK, this one is the best plan Airtel is offering and that too only in Rajasthan.


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 22, 2012)

All in all the put a consumer forum just for name and made it tough for consumers to approach it.


----------



## raghupratap (Sep 11, 2012)

I had a bad experience with Reliance too. I bought a connection, and used it on a dongle - on my desktop. First, the data usage that you see for yourself is false - it is actually something like double that figure. So, if you see it as 3 GB, it already is 6 GB or close. 

The second issue really took the cake. I recharged for 10GB, paid Rs 1002. The shopkeeper asked for that amount, plus a prominently displayed poster in the shop said Rs 1002. I even got a confirmation message from Reliance saying 1002 recharge successful. 

Still, after a couple of days, I lost whatever speed I was getting. After a lot of calling customer service, this was revealed - there is no recharge for Rs 1002, it is actually 1099. But my money is lost. In effect, they take the money, but won't give you the service, since you paid the wrong amount. No recourse to that.


----------



## CyberKID (Sep 11, 2012)

^ just go to the shop from where you got the recharge done, I think the poster might still be there. Talk to him regarding the issue and also talk to the customer care in case the poster is still there.

Who the hell said you lost your money? Rs. 1000 is not such a small amount. Escalate this matter. I think you should talk to the shopkeeper. In most cases if a recharge is unsuccessful, the amount is debited back to the shopkeeper's account.

As far as the data usage is concerned, I suppose that most of the time, if you're using a data card, it is maintained on the system itself. So, if I'm using my data card on more than one system, the possibility is that I'll see far less data usage on both of them as usage has been divided. If you're using USSD (Unstructured Supplementary Service Data) to check your data balance, you may contact the Customer Support for getting the issue resolved.


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 13, 2012)

Now this gets interesting... provided this is really RCOMcare.

But this RCOMcare seems to attach itself to any post that mentions Reliance irrespective of whether it is a customer care issue or otherwise. A bot?


----------



## bubusam13 (Sep 14, 2012)

ok... rest of my story... 

After 2 weeks on a thursday I got sms that my problem is resolved. But I didn't used 3g. I next day call customer care to know what was the problem. A call center person received my called and when i asked what about my problem, he told "Sir, you have not subscribed 3G yet". :O He said that system is not showing anything about me having 3G. I explained him and he handed over my call to a supervisor. The supervisor said he want to check and put my call on hold. After sometime he told me my issue is resolved. I put my call and started surfing and after a min or 2, I was not able to access any page. I checked my balance and its 0. My whole balance is deducted. But I was having unlimited 3G. I again called and straightly asked the call center guy to hand over to supervisor.


Supervisor told me I have already used my 5GB from my 5GB unlimited plan and so I will get 2G speed. Now WTF. I have before logged complain that I am not able to use 3G. Then how come my 5GB is used ? We had a debate for about and hour when ultimately he said "Sir I can't do anything, our system is showing like that. I will log another complain regarding money deduction."


----------



## CyberKID (Sep 14, 2012)

@ bubusam13: I'll suggest in addition to this, lodge a complaint through Consumer Online Resource & Empowerment Centre. I was getting promotional SMS's on a daily basis even though I had my number in the Fully Blocked Category, did complain to Airtel CC but they were not ready to resolve it full story here. So, I waited in search for an alternative, and stumbled upon this site. Lodged a complaint on 6th Sep 2012 complaint content here, and on 12th, got a call from their CC apologizing for the inconvenience, and assurance that the issue will be resolved. So, in the last two days, I haven't received even a single message. Lets see how long this continues.


----------



## bubusam13 (Sep 14, 2012)

Ok I will. There is a *appellate authority* in reliance website in case our issue is not resolved. I called them but the phone keep ringing. No body received my call.


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 14, 2012)

> Reliance unlimited 3G deducting money




What else do u expect its RELIANCE


----------



## bubusam13 (Sep 14, 2012)

My dad is having reliance Data card. He was having good speed. So I subscribed.


----------

